# Finally got my workbench finished . . .



## ydb1md (31 May 2005)

You can check out pictures of my workbench in the folder below . . . If you happen to see the photos of the entertainment center in the same folder, please note that the upper door isn't yet completed. 

http://www.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=23343467/t_=26161456









The base is made from 2-3/4" x 4" red oak members. The joints are mortise & tenon held together with veritas bed bolts and bench bolts.

There is a layer of 1/16th cork between the base and the top to deaden any vibration.

The bench top is a 27" x 72" x 1-3/4" beech countertop from IKEA. The apron is approximately 5" x 5" and is made of multiple layers of red oak. The tail vise and front vise are built using hardware from Lee Valley.

The finish is boiled linseed oil topped with WaterLox.


----------



## trevtheturner (31 May 2005)

Lovely looking bench, ydb. Is the 'cage' on the left where you keep you 'rat? :lol: 

As I've never heard of it, can you enlighten me on what WaterLox is, please?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## ydb1md (31 May 2005)

The cage on the left is where we keep one of the dogs, the beagle/hound. The bigger one, part wolf hound, is over on the left, out of sight.

WaterLox is a nice product that's a blend of tung oil, varnish and some other ingredients. It is thin so it absorbs nicely into the wood and has a pretty hard finish. It's like a danish oil. When I want a thicker oil with less varnish, I'll mix some boiled linseed oil in with the WaterLox. That cuts the varnish content and gives less luster with more of the oiled finish texture.

I'm happy with the way the bench came out and, of course, it took much longer than I had originally guestimated.


----------



## Chris Knight (31 May 2005)

Another great looking bench! 

With all you guys making these fine benches, I am starting to feel benchly challenged


----------



## trevtheturner (31 May 2005)

Thanks for the info. and advice ydb.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Waka (1 Jun 2005)

waterhead37":1v1yr8ba said:


> Another great looking bench!
> 
> With all you guys making these fine benches, I am starting to feel benchly challenged



I'm with you on this one Chris, two really nice benches posted this week, if only I had the tools?


----------



## MikeW (1 Jun 2005)

ydb, I agree with everyone else--wonderful looking bench!




waterhead37":38cypbj0 said:


> ...With all you guys making these fine benches, I am starting to feel benchly challenged



And I definitely can identify with your sentiments, Chris.


----------



## Adam (1 Jun 2005)

Thats a superb bench. I'm very impressed!

Adam


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2005)

Proper job, ydb. =D> 'Scuse me while I just go and hide my bought-in bench... 8-[  

BTW, can't access your folder.  Keep getting a "Sign Up" page instead. Is it me, or..?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (1 Jun 2005)

That's a good looking bench and one that I'm sure will give you many years of happy woodworking without worrying too much about about the wear and tear it will get. Lovely job  .

Gill


----------



## ydb1md (1 Jun 2005)

Alf":3rmmlyz4 said:


> BTW, can't access your folder.  Keep getting a "Sign Up" page instead. Is it me, or..?



It's not you. I thought snapfish might be a nice way to host pictures for family etc but it's turned out to be a royal pain in the buttocks. I'm going to make a webpage and host them properly.

Thanks for the kudos everyone. I'm very pleased with the time that I put into my bench. My wife's complaining that the bench is the nicest piece of furniture in the house so I'd better get started on my other projects soon. Oh the pressure . . . .


----------



## beech1948 (1 Jun 2005)

ydb1md,
Great bench. Lookd like a lot of work and craftsmanship. Just a curiosity but from the angle the picture was taken there appears to be no cross rails at lower front and back.......is there a design idea here or what.?

best regards
Alan


----------



## ydb1md (1 Jun 2005)

beech1948":w80reqjl said:


> Just a curiosity but from the angle the picture was taken there appears to be no cross rails at lower front and back.......is there a design idea here or what.?



I didn't want a cross member in front, for easier underbench access, so I put a massive member in back -- it's red oak and about 8"x2", a heavy sucker. (I know, I need to finish oiling the rest of the base.  I got impatient and wanted to get some quick pictures. )






Links to bench leg pictures:
http://home.comcast.net/~ydb1/bench_leg.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~ydb1/bench_legs.jpg

The bench top and apron are tied to the bench base via 3/4" dowels, so they help constrain lateral movement. That in combination with the rear crossmember gives me a stable base with access below the bench for storage. I'm in the process of mentally designing storage for clamps and tools that will roll under the bench when not in use.


----------



## ydb1md (1 Jun 2005)

I created a gallery that is easily accessible by anyone . . . 

https://home.comcast.net/~ydb1/workshop_gallery.htm


----------



## Shadowfax (1 Jun 2005)

Another really good looking bench. Great job!
Cheers.

SF


----------



## mahking51 (2 Jun 2005)

ydb
Lovely job!
I am thinking of getting a silk cover run up for mine, want one?    
Martin


----------



## ydb1md (2 Jun 2005)

mahking51":1xrbrdcd said:


> I am thinking of getting a silk cover run up for mine, want one?



I'd love one! Thanks!


----------



## Ian Dalziel (17 Jun 2005)

Nice one YDB,

looking forward to seeing the projects produced on it 

very well done

Ian


----------



## SVB (2 Jul 2005)

Has the first project rolled off the bench yet?

I am about to start my bench (going mad trying to remember how to produce decent drawings at the moment!). 

I was planning to go for 3" or 4" thick top. How have you found your top. If you think it is ok then I may have a re-think and save a couple of quid as I was planning to buy 3"/4" square beech lengths and key / glue them together with 1/2" ply strips acting to assist location.

Any feedback would be useful

Simon.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jul 2005)

Hi Simon

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## ydb1md (2 Jul 2005)

SVB":ayr0yuct said:


> Has the first project rolled off the bench yet?
> 
> I was planning to go for 3" or 4" thick top. How have you found your top. If you think it is ok then I may have a re-think and save a couple of quid as I was planning to buy 3"/4" square beech lengths and key / glue them together with 1/2" ply strips acting to assist location.
> 
> Simon.



Hi Simon,

I've been really happy with my bench top. It's plenty stable and strong and the fact that it saved me a lot of money is great. I think that a thickness of 1-3/4" is plenty for a bench top. I've seen commercial benchtops as thin as 1" or 1-1/8", which seemed too thin to me. The apron needs to be built up to cope with the vise(s) clamping stresses, bench dogs, etc but you can take care of that in your design.

I thought about making drawings etc but you really don't have to. Just take it slow, don't rush it and think things through. The tail vise that I have took the longest -- mentally and construction wise. Just getting my mind around the design took a while. If you have any questions the guys here are happy to answer anything.


----------



## ydb1md (2 Jul 2005)

Newbie_Neil":jshox79r said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



I don't know Neil, I think that with over 2000 posts, maybe "newbie_neil" is a misleading moniker. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redhill Red (3 Jul 2005)

brilliant workbench my friend really good woodmaking skill   :evil:


----------

